

How to Get Hired By a Hot Startup - serenangai
http://adammcnamara.com/post/4919582973/how-to-get-hired-by-a-hot-startup-value
Applying to a startup is completely different than applying to a large company. Five tips to help you stand out...
======
gorog
Oh please people stop using this top bar that appears after we scrolled, it's
today's version of blinking flash banners.

~~~
adammcnamara
Agreed and turned off.

------
Aloisius
If you've built 20+ IOS apps, you don't need the rest of his points to join a
hot startup in this environment. You just need to walk in the door and ask for
HR.

~~~
adammcnamara
Completely agree, but that's missing the point. Lots of people apply who have
published 100+ apps. The problem is that they're 100 variations of the same
app, which has no value at all.

Most startups we know would prefer three bullet points on how you can help
them win as opposed to a three page resume.

------
mgrouchy
This is good advice, and for the most part generally applicable to applying to
any job.

